# Complete buying Guide to Digital Camera



## Kiran.dks (Jun 3, 2007)

*Buying Guide to Digital Camera *
Extract from my blog: www.kirantechmania.blogspot.com

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i549_DIGICAM.jpg​
*The Digital Age*

Technology is invading our lives. The word "Digital" is now-a-days a common lingo when it comes to use of day-to-day gadgets. It has taken it's toll on the "Film Cameras" market too. It's going to be a sad ending to these Cameras. Film Cameras has been around for many decades. Digital Cameras have been put to criticism during early 1990's period. People thought that it's crazy to invest such huge money for a Camera. At that time, Digital Cameras were costing a bomb. The prices were atleast 10 times the price of Film Cameras. But things have changed slowly and now Digital Cameras have a huge share of market in Photography. Film Cameras are in their final stages to the dead end. 

*How does a Digital Camera differ from a Film Camera?*

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i550_filmroll.jpg​
Film Camera's uses film roll which are available in standard 36-snaps roll. They are also available in different sensitivities to light exposure. More the sensitivity of the film, more the cost of the roll. The sensitivity plays a major role in quality of photo prints. Shots taken in low light conditions require good sensitive film. The cost of these films has been expensive and stagnant for a long period. Moreover it burns a big hole in the pocket for developing these rolls for prints.

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i551_ccdchip.jpg​Digital Camera's don't need a film roll. Rather, they have built-in CCD or CMOS chip. These are light-sensitive electronic chips which works similar to film. The main advantage being, these chips can be refreshed and data can be removed any number of times. That means one can take as many shots as possible on the same chip. One can delete the snap and take a new snap if unsatisfied.

Film Camera's have optical view finder which means one need to always take a shot viewing through the small view finder. 

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i552_lcddigitalcamera.jpg​
In contrary, Digital Camera's have LCD Screen of 2" (common these days) which makes taking a shot a lot easier. Now-a-days, Digital Camera's come with both Optical View finder as well as LCD screen. Needless to say these LCD screens are powered, hence Digital Camera's drain battery soon.

Film Camera's stores images directly on the film, which means it's only for single use. Digital Camera's store images on a reusable memory card. This is the main advantage of Digital Camera.

*Things to consider before buying a Digital Camera*

First of all decide what is the main use of your Digital Camera. The prices of the Camera varies from few thousands to a lakh of rupees. Once you decide the purpose, the following features are to be explored in the Digital Camera.

*Mega-Pixel (MP)*

Digital Camera's come in wide ranges of Mega Pixels. A typical basic version starts from 2 MP to as high as 10 MP. But a big question which you have to put to yourself is do I need a 10MP Camera? A 3.1 MP Camera is good enough for home needs unless untill you are not going to take a print of ad hoarding. 3.1 MP is sufficient for 6"x4" (Maxi) Size photo prints.

*Below are the sizes of MP*
VGA 0.3 Megapixels = 640×480 (used in low-end mobile cameras) 
SXGA 1.3 Megapixels = 1280×1024 (used in mid-range mobile cameras)
UXGA 1.9 Megapixels = 1600×1200 (used in above mid-range mobile cameras and low-end digicams) 
3.1 Megapixels = 2048×1536 (used in mid-range digicams) 
6.6 Megapixels = 3200×2048 (used in high-end mobile cameras) 

*To keep it simple...* 
2 MP = 1600x1200 for 4x6" prints 
3 MP = 2048x1536 for 5x7" prints 
4 MP = 2400 x 1600 for 6x8" prints 
6 MP = 3000x2000 for 7x10" prints 
8 MP = 3600x2400 for 10x14" prints 
*All prints size at 300DPI

*Lens *

Like Film Cameras, Digital Cameras too have wide range of lenses. Before going to Lenses let me explain about Optical zoom and Digital zoom.

*The Zoom Factor- Optical Zoom and Digital Zoom *

There is a world of difference between Optical Zoom and Digital zoom. Digital zoom is not a effective real zoom. It is same as zooming a image in your computer. The image gets blurred upon close digital zoom. Keep it's use to as minimum as possible.

In the contrary, Optical zoom is the actual effective zoom for a Camera. It involves motion of the Lenses upon zooming. Optical zoom doesn't decrease the image quality. You can use it to the maximum provided in the Camera. Most of the mid-range digicams come with a 3X Optical Zoom lens.

*Fixed Focal Length Lens Camera*

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i553_fixedfldigicam.jpg​
There is no motion to the lens. Hence these cameras don't provide Optical zoom. The focal length is fixed. These cameras are easy and quick to operate and commonly used in almost all mobile cameras. These are cheap targetting budget buyers.

*Zoom Lens Camera*

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i554_retractablezoomlenscamera.jpg​
In Retractable zoom lens Camera, the zoom lenses retract into the camera by means of a electric motor when the Camera is switched off. When switched on, the zoom lens extend out. Hence these Cameras are compact in design. However, zoom ratio is limited to 3X or 4X Optical zoom for retractable zoom lens based digicam. So if compact design and performance is your top priority, then these are the Cameras you need to look for. 60% of digicam market is driven by these Cameras.

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i555_fixedlensdigicam.jpg​
In Fixed zoom lens the lenses are fixed to the camera body, protruding outside. Hence these are not portable. They are expensive and bulky. These cameras provide optical zoom of 12X or more and offer advanced controls. Lens converters can be attached to these digicams.

*www.picturezero.com/out.php/i556_SLRdigicam.jpg​
There are one more category of digicams called SLR digicams.They use interchangeable lenses which means lens can be detached from the camera and replace it with other lens. The lenses used by 35mm film camera can also be fitted to these cameras. These cameras are advanced and only for professional photographers. They deliver high quality shots. They are very bulky and very expensive digicams in market.

*Batteries*

When it comes to digital cameras, batteries are one important factor to be considered. Digital Cameras are power hungry and drain the batteries much sooner than the film cameras. Pointless to say that digicam can't operate without batteries, film cameras do! 
Li-ion rechargeable Batteries are commonly used in digicams. They generally last longer and should be charged with a external Charger. 

Most manufacturers use model specific customized Li-ion or Ni-MH batteries like the one used in mobile handsets. The chargers are bundled with Camera purchase. They need a standard 240V or 150V power supply. These are less expensive in long run and makes the design compact. 

The other option would be to go for a digicam using universal Ni-MH rechargeable batteries. Usually they require two AA- size batteries which makes the the camera bulky in weight. These camera's are preferred for photographers who stay in woods for shots where there is no power supply! 
Some cameras use disposable batteries which are not rechargeable. They are expensive in long run and are not generally preferred for a digicam. Better to stay away from such models. 

*Preset Shoot Modes*

Look for a camera which has preset shoot modes. Generally all cameras are coming with atleast 6 or more such modes viz. Auto mode, Action mode, Snow mode, Landscape mode, Macro mode, Night mode, Portrait mode, Panorama mode, soft snap mode etc. These presets adjust the level of exposure of light and color. They are very handy for quick shots. Make sure this preset modes are there in your camera. 

*Video recording *

Many digital cameras can record video with audio too. They generally record in MPEG video format. If you don't own a handy cam, then this feature adds a great value to your digicam. Some cameras record video for some period only like a 30 seconds clip. These are useless and better to stay from these models. Make sure you get a camera with continuous recording of video and audio. The length of video shoot depends upon the amount of memory space in the memory card. 

Most of the models won't allow you to use zoom during the video shoot. But now-a-days, manufacturers are including this feature too. Zoom in a video is essential, else the video is as dead as a dodo. So look for this feature too. There are some other features offered in some models like Music Playback, Wireless transfer, Editing in Camera, etc. This choice is left to you to decide and should not be a major hurdle to decide your Digicam

_Happy Shopping!_


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 3, 2007)

thnx Kiran ...really useful tutorial !


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 3, 2007)

*www.dpreview.com/ 
*www.dcresource.com/
is the site that i had preffered and other should as it not only has guidelines to buy but a long list of Feedback,Reviews and comparison with other models.. It also includes Expert rwviews.. So better hop there if u try to buy DC.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice. If I am not Spamming, my article may also helpful to you:

*www.itportal.org/News/Guides/10_Things_to_know_before_buying_a_DIGITAL_CAMERA/


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jun 4, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> thnx Kiran ...really useful tutorial !



I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally images added!


----------

